# salmon, trout, and halibut (with pics)



## meatnbeer (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a friend at work that brought in 6 brown trout yesterday that he caught on Sunday.  He gave me three and another guy 3 requesting that we both smoke them as a "smoke off".  Sounds good to me, but I am not going to run my smoker with only 3 trout in it!  So I stopped by Costco and picked up some salmon and halibut to join the party. 

I have smoked salmon before, but never halibut.  Nor have I ever heard of anybody smoking halibut.  I have heard of grilling it, so I figured it would pobably work.  Any one ever try it?

Anyway, here are a couple of shots of the fish before hand.








The Salmon (3 pounds)







The Halibut (1 pound)







The brown trout

I split the halibut and used the brine that I normally use for salmon on half and used a cajun mix for the other half.  As for the salmon, I used the same rub I always do on 1/4, the cajun on another 1/4, and I placed the other half in a sort of teriaki marinade that I use for random meats.  The trout I did 100% in the salmon brine, since I know how the flavor will turn out, and they aren't really for me. I have them in the fridge right now for 2 hours.  When I remove them I will rinse the brine off of the applicable fish and pat them all dry and allow them to sit at room temp for 30 minutes.    I plan on using a 50/50 mix of alder/cherry for the smoke.  I will start out with a cold smoke to get some good smokyness and then finish off at 225.

Here are som pics before the fridge:


----------



## meatnbeer (Aug 3, 2010)

Fish On!  Damn it's hot outside!  Makes it difficult tocold smoke.....


----------



## meatnbeer (Aug 3, 2010)

All Done.


----------



## smokey paul (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow now when I go to Sam's I will look for some fish.... very good looking even the trout with the crisp looking skin bet you ate gooooood ....

Good smoking...


----------



## meatnbeer (Aug 3, 2010)

I got the small one.  the others I need to deliver to my buddy.  The skin was crisp, but peeled back whole and revealed moist smoked fish.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a great smoke my friend, Looks like you have done this before ;-)


----------

